# favorite resort on grand cayman?



## amiellen (Jun 8, 2008)

I am thinking about taking the family (three teens) to grand cayman in a year or two.  

any suggestions on what area of the island and what resort?  

and what time of year?  thanks!! ami


----------



## Larry (Jun 8, 2008)

amiellen said:


> I am thinking about taking the family (three teens) to grand cayman in a year or two.
> 
> any suggestions on what area of the island and what resort?
> 
> and what time of year?  thanks!! ami



We stayed at Morritts Grand on the east end and loved it. We were there in the beginning of December and the weather was not that great with a few days of rain and high winds. I would go in January or February next time and I believe there is bulk space banking from January to April going on right now for 2010 so I would grab a 2BR right now. You should love it there but you would need a car.


----------



## amiellen (Jun 8, 2008)

Larry said:


> We stayed at Morritts Grand on the east end and loved it. We were there in the beginning of December and the weather was not that great with a few days of rain and high winds. I would go in January or February next time and I believe there is bulk space banking from January to April going on right now for 2010 so I would grab a 2BR right now. You should love it there but you would need a car.



thanks for the reply - that is the resort I am leaning towards.  I actually prefer to be a bit away from the center of action in an area, which I gather the east end is.  I don't mind renting a car for exploring.  

can you explain the "bulk spacing"?  which exchange co. would be getting that?  thansk! ami


----------



## ralphd (Jun 8, 2008)

Morritt's thru RCI or The Reef thru II.

Morritt's:  
Owner forum:   '   http://morritts.17.forumer.com/index.php?sid=4b6a36ee92c449d6ff78ecd3d287c498    '
Resort:   '  http://www.morritts.com/      '

The Reef:
Resort:  '  http://www.thereef.com/en/index.html    '



The resorts are neighbors.


----------



## marcmuff (Jun 9, 2008)

I have several albums of pictures of our February 2008 trip to Grand Cayman and Morritt's Grand on my webshots site.   Click on the link below.

We loved it there.  One of our best vacations ever.


----------



## amiellen (Jun 9, 2008)

fun pics muriel - thanks for sharing.  how was the water temp in feb.?

ami


----------



## somerville (Jun 9, 2008)

amiellen said:


> fun pics muriel - thanks for sharing.  how was the water temp in feb.?
> 
> ami


The water temp does not vary much during the year.

Teens may prefer the Seven Mile Beach area.  My family does because there are more shops and more restaurants.  However, depending upon the exchange company, you may not have much choice.  II tends to be weighted towards Seven Mile Beach and RCI towards the East End.


----------



## mecllap (Jun 10, 2008)

It depends on what you all like to spend time doing.  You can find out a lot by doing a search on this site for Grand Cayman, and reading the resort reviews.  We totally love going there, but don't have a teenager (yet -- and we're sure he'll still love it at that age).  Keep in mind it's expensive for a lot of things (except, of course, the beach and sea are free! -- and we mostly "eat in" or take picnics -- one of the main perks of TS for us).  Getting flights there from the west (or anywhere) is going to be a high cost next year.  If costs aren't an issue for you -- anywhere would be great; it's a small island, just get a rental car and enjoy!

Our home resort (GCR) is two miles from 7-mile, but we're renting a car for our addt'l 7-mile week (SMB) at Christmas; we like to check out the smaller areas with better close-in snorkeling (Smith Cove, Cemetery), etc.  We enjoy GCR --it's not perfect (no swimmable beach), but a good base of operations, very quiet and pleasant.  Last trip was at Thanksgiving and sea was a little rough for us to do the stingray trip (hoping for at least a couple of calm days on this coming Dec./Jan. trip); snorkeling near shore was fine.  March was a lot calmer, and also rather warmer -- but any time there is lovely (unless there actually is a hurricane in the area -- but I'd even risk going during hurricane season).


----------



## amiellen (Jun 10, 2008)

great tips, thanks.  any reviews for comparing morritt's grand, morritt's tortuga club, and morritt's tortuga seaside?

also, is one side of the island more swimable or less windy generally?


----------



## Htoo0 (Jun 11, 2008)

morritts and Reef have a reef protecting them somewhat. This usually makes them great for swimming. Not really up on the differances at morritts anymore but the Grand has an elevator as does the new Seaside to the best of my knowledge. The rest have stairs which could be an isssue for some. The Grand was a bit more upscale but I don't care for it due to the pool which greatly increased the noise level. Might check the morritts website for more info.


----------



## elina (Jun 12, 2008)

We decided to stay in two different areas for our first visit next December. A week at the Reef resort (where we will rent a car) on East End and a week at the Ritz on Seven Mile Beach. This might also be a option for you if you will stay on an island more than a week and don't mind moving. We have such a long flight to Cayman that we want to see as much of the island as possible.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, now that's going to be some culture shock!  It will be interesting to hear which you preferred and why.  Please post back here after you've visited.




elina said:


> A week at the Reef resort on East End and a week at the Ritz on Seven Mile Beach.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 24, 2008)

*Loved MarcMuff's pictures*

I loved your photos from your trip to Grand Cayman. It sure looks like a place I want to visit.


----------



## Blondie (Jul 24, 2008)

Larry-The bulk spacebanking info on the Sightings Board is for the eyes of members who have paid the fee to join--that is why it is a locked board. I know tuggers are anxious to help, but membership has its privileges and that board contains info intended just for members.


----------



## Larry (Jul 24, 2008)

Blondie said:


> Larry-The bulk spacebanking info on the Sightings Board is for the eyes of members who have paid the fee to join--that is why it is a locked board. I know tuggers are anxious to help, but membership has its privileges and that board contains info intended just for members.



Good point thanks for the reminder


----------

